# umbilical hernia



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello

Thank you for offering your help this is a great board to have!

I was wondering my son who is now 2 months old has all the symptoms of an umbilical hernia. He definitely has an outie which becomes even more outie when he cries. Its quite some stump which pops out. 

Were going to the child doctor in a few weeks time- what should we expect? 

Lotsky x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi lotsky!! 

i will post you a reply tonight or tomorrow when not trapped under a baby!!

sorry for delay in my reply!!!

luv v xxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi hun!!

me again!!!

just found this for you..... think it is a very useful information sheet

http://www.ich.ucl.ac.uk/gosh_families/information_sheets/hernia/hernia_families.html

hope this gives you some useful info...;

anymore questions and get back to me but let me know how you are getting on and keep me updated on your little ones progress!!

luv v xxxx

/links


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you for this info its great. 
We have the appointment on the 27th and we are hoping he will escape an operation but the main thing is that its fixed one way or another. 

I will let you know how it goes, 

Thanks again xxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi hun,

no problems!!

let me know how it goes!! the operation is a fairly simple one and is often done as a day case..... obviously best avoided if poss but it is nice to know!!!

keep me updated

luv v xxx


----------

